# [EVDL] Help with Curtis 1238 AC Motor Controller



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Steve,
I see that Evalbum has you listen Atlanta with several EVs
(some already sold) so there may be local members that
can help you out, looking over what you have and the
schematics how it goes together.
Even if you can't find someone local you may be able to
trouble-shoot the "coming together" by taking pictures
of the whole setup and each connector and publish those
pics with the schematics that you have online, then ask
members on this list to advice you how to patch it
together again.
There may be people who have this controller in their
vehicle or experience with installing, not necessarily
in your neck of the woods.
My view is that it is not your level of knowledge
or experience, but your determination that decides if
you can get this to work.

Success,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Steve Powers
Sent: Monday, December 12, 2011 12:13 PM
To: ev
Subject: [EVDL] Help with Curtis 1238 AC Motor Controller

I have the complete drivetrain removed from a working Whego, including
the Curtis 1238 AC Motor Controller and Motor. Also have "most of" the
original wire harness. Some of the wires are cut. It is not clear to
me if I have all the necessary associated "stuff" needed to make the
motor run. I do have the motor with 2 sensors (encoder and temp),
controller, their accelerator pedal, two contactors Curtis digital dash
display, their park, neutral, D 1 2 shifter. The harness has various
connectors on it that I don't have anything to mate to. I know it
works, but have no idea how to hook it back up. The wiring does not
match the "reference design"
in the manual. I am pretty much totally lost when it comes to wiring
this back up. I believe the controller has a custom program and I don't
know what they used for the various I/O. What I want to do is test the
controller, check its settings, etc. Has anyone used one of these? Can
you tell me how and what equipment I need to check settings. I know if
I hook it up to just battery and motor (with sensors), I will get a
bunch of error codes for all the stuff that is missing. I'd rather not
try the break and fix method. I'd prefer to bench test, download its
settings, then wire it properly. I need help. I'm willing to send it
off and pay someone else to test it if someone has the equipment. I
also have no clue aout the accelerator used in that car or how to hook
it up. I have it, but no p/n and no info. It has 6 wires going to it,
no designation of what is what.

If I can't figure this out, I'll just have to sell it. So, if someone
is looking for a working (some assembly required) AC drivetrain let me
know off list. I may have bit off more than I can chew on this project.


Steve
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111212/3d662346/a
ttachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You might contact HPEVS to see if they will send you a wiring schematic. 
They make the motor (or at least have it rewound to their specs) and do the
assembly of the drive for the wheego life. Sounds like it differs somewhat
from a standard AC50 setup, but if you can't get a schematic for that, you
could always just set it up the standard way. There should be a wire bundle
with grey cladding and connector that connects to the Curtis gauge. You can
purchase a hand held programmer, or pc software and cables, from HPEVS or
dealers to connect to this and examine/change controller parameters. I
think you can also rent a hand held one from some who have them. I'm sure
it is doable, depending on how much effort you are willing to expend. How
did you get it? Was the vehicle in an accident?

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Help-with-Curtis-1238-AC-Motor-Controller-tp4187417p4190661.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

